# Visa for Parents



## usman1001 (May 27, 2013)

Hi, I am planning to enrol my 14 year old son in a New Zealand school. Can someone tell me if both parents can accompany him? I mean do they issue visa for both parents? any comments/Suggestions will be highly appreciated


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

usman1001 said:


> Hi, I am planning to enrol my 14 year old son in a New Zealand school. Can someone tell me if both parents can accompany him? I mean do they issue visa for both parents? any comments/Suggestions will be highly appreciated


Try the section entitled 'Parents and guardians of students' in Special visitor categories - but it does say _parent_ (not plural). 

And be aware - '_Guardians who hold visitor visas are prohibited from being granted a student visa or a work visa. _' So you would have to support yourselves without work (and of course pay for your child's education) for the time you were in the country.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

usman1001 said:


> Hi, I am planning to enrol my 14 year old son in a New Zealand school. Can someone tell me if both parents can accompany him? I mean do they issue visa for both parents? any comments/Suggestions will be highly appreciated


It's not really clear off the Immigration website whether you can just enrol your child in an NZ school for the remainder of their education.
I've read that they can only study for up to 3 months of a school year then elsewhere I've read they can be granted a study visa for up to 4 years ???
Clear as mud as usual eh!

Guardian visas are available for children studying in NZ up to 18 years old I think and I don't see why both parents cannot apply although it will probably have to be done as two separate applications ?

Yes there is a condition that Guardian visa holders cannot work or study, but you can apply for a variation of these conditions which would allow part time work and part time study for the guardians so for example if you both were granted guardian visas because your child was studying in NZ you could both work part time and make up the salary of a full time job ..... If you see what I mean !

You need to ask Immigration NZ or an Immigration Consultant for advice though due to the confusion between the length of time your child can study here.

Regards,


----------

